# Scanner wont send/assignment Help Please



## Paul (May 5, 2004)

Hello its Paul Brady from wa state USA. I installed a scanner and its extra editing software. But the scanner locks up when I try and send it to MicroWord or to an editing program or to a  email. I can see the image but it wont let me do anything with it as far as sending is concerned. So I erased and reloaded everything. One thing I think It could be, and this, maybe some of you might know. Since a friend gave this to me, well there is a key on the botton thats missing. Your supposed to turn the key to a position. I thought since it was previoulsy used that it was already in the key position. Do I need to get this key from my friend, Im not sure he has it anymore. Oh and what comes up on my computer when the problem occurs is this: "exception in the 03H". And thats in the window, the one that also says Ive done an illigal operation etc. Any opinions and or advice is appreciated. Peace. Paul Brady.


----------



## charly (May 7, 2004)

hi
usually a scanner makes a warm up after powering on. so have a look if the lamp is movin after ON. if not, than it's cuz of the lock.

ciao


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2004)

*Thanks Ciao from Paul*

Ciao its Paul Brady from wa state USA. Thanks allot for responding to my post. I called my friends dad and he said he is not sure he even has the key anymore. My friend is not into detail when it comes to computers and saving stuff. Im going to keep my hopes up and when I see my friend maybe he will know if he still has the key. Oh the ligh/lamp is fine. I wait and then my image comes up on the screen okay but its just wont let me send it anyware. Peace.


----------

